# Pictures in signiture block



## mrmoby (Jan 18, 2005)

I have been trying to add an image to my signature block, like maxpayne and others have done, but am having no success. Any ideas?


----------



## mrmoby (Jan 18, 2005)

Ha..never mind! Somehow got it to work!!


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

OK it works pretty well! 
OMG did my post add the total posts for this chit chat section to 1000? Ahh we've been so talkative


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

mrmoby - I am getting a little old and out of touch with current trends, but your picture kind of reminds me of the cracker jack guy playing football. :lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2005)

it's Tha Patriots, fish doc! the New England Patriots! WOOT! we won the superbowl this year!! we are unstoppable.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2005)

the*


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

I guess that shows how much I watch sports.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

We???? What position do you play? :wink:


----------



## mrmoby (Jan 18, 2005)

The Cracker Jack guy?......My god, Paul Revere must be turning over in his grave!*lol*


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2005)

simpte.....

You didnt see me score that winning touchdown?  
:lol:


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

See they could be brothers?
lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2005)

lol :lol:


----------

